# Veterinary Shots



## pjcodner (Jun 1, 2015)

We are going to be picking up our 7 1/2 week old puppy Chloe this Friday. We do not have a Vet clinic lined up yet and we are calling around to ask questions and making visits to see the facilities. 

One thing that we have been finding when talking to them is that our puppy will require three rounds of shots even though the breeder has already taken her in for her first set at 5 weeks. Is this normal or are we just getting taken advantage of by the clinic? We have called three clinics so far and they are all saying the same thing. They said that the shots she got won't take effect because she was nursing. 

Has anyone else found the same thing and if so why are breeders taking puppies in to get their first set of shots if they don't count?

Thanks
Paul


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

This is Dr. Jean Dodd's vaccine protocol which is based on the latest immunization studies. http://drjeandoddspethealthresource.tumblr.com/post/66693331640/dodds-dog-vaccination-protocol-2013-2014#.VXiZOPlVhBe

5 weeks seems very young for their first shots and would be unneccessary as they would still have antibodies from mom.


----------



## Israrules (Apr 5, 2015)

I thnik the vaccination schedule is planed according to the most frecuent diseases in the place you live and the judgment of the Veterinarian. For example in my country the most common schedule is a first vaccine multiple (the number of covered diseases is due to the Veterinary judgment) and one more doses plus another depending on the coverage of the first vaccine and a last one against rabies.

Again it is on your Vetrinary judgment and experience as is also explained in the note before the protocol in the same article of Dr. Dodd:

"The following vaccine protocol is offered for those dogs where minimal vaccinations are advisable or desirable. The schedule is one Dr. Dodds recommends and should not be interpreted to mean that other protocols recommended by a veterinarian would be less satisfactory. It’s a matter of professional judgment and choice."


----------



## fullmanfamily (Oct 17, 2014)

Ruby was our first puppy and we were researching shots, frequency of shots, and trying to wrap our brains around this initially as well. The breeder should send you home with a health record of any visits, including and microchip information. We took all of that information with us to the vet.

The vet took into account the area, levels of diseases etc. our puppies size and weight, and set a vaccination schedule for us. It was really low-stress. She printed out a receipt of our first visit with all the upcoming shots/ visits listed right on the receipt. Our vet usually calls and sends us postcard reminders for visits too.

So, if you can find a good vet, they'll take care of this stress for you  

I will say, they do get a lot of shots when they're young. Be mindful of bringing your dog out to places where they could be exposed to things, or other dogs until they've had their first round or two of shots. The vet can advise you on this as well. They may also advise certain shots before taking your dog to daycare. I think we had to get two rounds and possibly a rabies before we took our pup to daycare.

Can't wait to meet the little one!


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

It's my understanding that puppy shots are not cumulative. It's more about the timing of them. If they are given too early, the pups are still getting antibodies from nursing, so the shots have no effect on them. The idea between rounds of shots is that you can't be quite sure when the maternal antibodies are going to wear off - and you want them to be protected the minute they do. 

From what I've read (again, I'm not a vet), it's usually the third round of shots that take effect around 12 weeks. So theoretically, you could just do that round of shots. But it's much safer to do a round before and a round after, because you're not exactly sure when that window between maternal antibodies and the vaccines is open. Usually that's why vets say it's safe to start socializing pups anywhere that isn't super high risk (aka Petsmart, dog parks, boarding places) after their third round of shots - because with that round something like 90% of dogs are protected.

Dr. Jean Dodds does have great info. We skip "non-core vaccines" like lepto and lyme until our pups are older because of the risk of a reaction. We also don't do more than one jab per visit. So if our pups are due for a combo booster and a rabies, we do two appointments a week or so apart. 

So I would agree with your vet as well that your pup is due for another three rounds of puppy shots. We do puppy shots at 6, 9, 12 and 16 weeks.


----------

